# Prendre quel serrure non compatible homekit ?



## alexlande (20 Juin 2021)

Bonjour , j'aimerais changer la serrure de mon appartement , en aout j'ai reçu ma cousine éloigné pour un mois et je pense quel a du installer une serrure connecter

Depuis maintenant 8 mois que je suis revenu dans mon appartement et j'ai l'impression quel continue à y rentrer même en ayant changer deux fois la serrure n'importe comment et j'ai l'impression quel continue à y rentrer

Mon problème je n'ai aucune preuve pour allez voir la gendarmerie et déposé plainte

La seule solution changer ma serrure mais je ne sais pas quoi prendre comme serrure qui ne serait pas compatible avec home kit sur smartphone ?

Merci à vous ...


----------



## ericse (20 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Fait nous une photo de ta serrure, on te dira si c'est un modèle connecté


----------



## alexlande (20 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Fait nous une photo de ta serrure, on te dira si c'est un modèle connecté


D'accord je ferais ça demain car je ne suis pas chez moi aujourd'hui


----------



## Moutaille (21 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Tu as déjà créé un post sur ce sujet il y a quelques temps il me semble et nous t’avons déjà répondu. Si tu changes ton mot de passe ICloud par exemple elle ne pourra plus utiliser la serrure. Ou bien si elle n’est pas en « invité » dans l’app Maison. Bref je pense que le problème est plus profond que la serrure connectée.


----------



## alexlande (26 Juin 2021)

Bonjour , moutaille , c'est parce que j'ai des doutes quel est à chaque fois la connexion de la serrure même en ayant changer la serrure , je voulais savoir juste quel serrure il fallait que j'achete pour que cela ne soit plus du tout compatible ...


----------



## ericse (26 Juin 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , moutaille , c'est parce que j'ai des doutes quel est à chaque fois la connexion de la serrure même en ayant changer la serrure , je voulais savoir juste quel serrure il fallait que j'achete pour que cela ne soit plus du tout compatible ...


Bonjour,
Fait nous une photo de ta serrure, on te dira si c'est un modèle connecté


----------



## alexlande (27 Juin 2021)

ericse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Fait nous une photo de ta serrure, on te dira si c'est un modèle connecté


Bonjour je le ferais des demain , j'était pas encore à l'appartement


----------



## alexlande (30 Juin 2021)

Bonjour  , Voilà pour les photos


----------



## Moutaille (1 Juillet 2021)

…. Oui bah sans surprise pour moi, il s’agit d’une serrure normale quoi…. Cherche plutôt du côté de doubles de clés plutôt que de problèmes de serrures connectées.


----------



## Moutaille (1 Juillet 2021)

Voilà des serrures connectées…. Je pense que tu en aurais vu une si tu en avais une sur ta porte….


----------



## Gwen (1 Juillet 2021)

si tu penses que quelqu'un rentre chez toi, installe une caméra, ça coute 30  € et au moins tu sera averti si une personne ouvre la porte et tu auras sa photo.


----------



## alexlande (1 Juillet 2021)

D'accord merci à vous  merci gwen pour la caméra j'y penserais


----------



## alexlande (6 Juillet 2021)

Bonjour , est que dans confidentialité et mode suivis j'ai reçu ça hier soir , c'est quelqu'un qui à essayer de me localiser par une application avec un iphone ? Merci à vous , c'est moi qui l'es désactiver ...


----------



## alexlande (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour , depuis quelque temps je me suis pleins sur le forum que quelqu'un rentrer dans mon appartement avec un home kit mais je continue de croire que c'est vraiment le cas et je ne vois pas l'objet en question

En aout l'année dernier j'avais reçu une personne éloigné de ma famille dans mon appartement pour un mois sans que j'y sois , je suis sure elle a du installer quelque chose dans ma serrure de l'appartement mais je n'arrive pas à le voir

Crochetage ceci est impossible car j'ai changer deux fois la serrure en anti crochetage , les doubles de clé impossible non plus car elle n'a pas les nouvelles clé car j'ai changer au moins deux fois la serrure

je remarque ces choses là car je suis avec l'opérateur chez orange , sur l'application ma live si quelqu'un d'entre vous connaisse l'application

J'ai remarqué que hier à 13heur première connexion de mon pc à ma live box alors que j'était partie à midi de mon appartement

Elle s'amuse à me localisé quand je ne suis pas à l'appartement je pense

Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour la coincer.... Merci de votre aide  bonne journée à vous

*Note de la modération (Locke) :* inutile de créer un nouveau message pour le même problème. Regroupement des messages ici.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour , 

Vous devriez changer le code de votre box et de votre PC


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Bonjour ,
> 
> Vous devriez changer le code de votre box et de votre PC


et de votre mail associé au compte Orange


----------



## alexlande (19 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour , je n'arrête pas de changer les mots de passe mais comme elle a sans doute accès à ma box car elle rentre dans mon appartement ... Enfin ce sont mes doutes...


----------



## Chris K (19 Octobre 2021)

Débrancher votre PC de la prise de courant. Si en journée vous voyez que votre PC se connecte alors soit il se rebranche tout seul soit quelqu’un le rebranche.


----------



## Tiberius (19 Octobre 2021)

Ajoute une caméra de surveillance qui pointe sur la porte. Tu auras une notification à chaque fois qu'un mouvement sera détecté... Une petite Eufy (on les trouve régulièrement en promo à 30 - 35€) en plus elles sont compatibles HomeKit.


----------



## Sly54 (19 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Vous devriez changer le code de votre box et de votre PC





daffyb a dit:


> et de votre mail associé au compte Orange


et le sujet de ce fil !


----------



## Jura39 (19 Octobre 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , je n'arrête pas de changer les mots de passe mais comme elle a sans doute accès à ma box car elle rentre dans mon appartement ... Enfin ce sont mes doutes...


Elle rentre dans votre appartement 
Malgres le changement de serrure ??


----------



## Tiberius (19 Octobre 2021)

Chris K a dit:


> Débrancher votre PC de la prise de courant. Si en journée vous voyez que votre PC se connecte alors soit il se rebranche tout seul soit quelqu’un le rebranche.


Ou il y a un cheval de Troie sur le PC…


----------



## Chris K (19 Octobre 2021)

Tiberius a dit:


> Ou il y a un cheval de Troie sur le PC…



oui


----------



## Chris K (19 Octobre 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , est que dans confidentialité et mode suivis j'ai reçu ça hier soir , c'est quelqu'un qui à essayer de me localiser par une application avec un iphone ? Merci à vous , c'est moi qui l'es désactiver ...



Pas du tout. Rien à voir.


----------



## patlek (19 Octobre 2021)

La clé wifi a changer peut etre, voir, si le wi fi n' est pas ouvert a tout vent.


----------



## Locke (19 Octobre 2021)

@alexlande
Inutile de créer un nouveau message pour le même problème. Regroupement des messages ici.


----------



## daffyb (19 Octobre 2021)

Je vais tenter de répondre franchement et clairement :


alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , depuis quelque temps je me suis pleins sur le forum que quelqu'un rentrer dans mon appartement avec un home kit mais je continue de croire que c'est vraiment le cas et je ne vois pas l'objet en question


Qu'est ce qui te fait penser cela ?


> En aout l'année dernier j'avais reçu une personne éloigné de ma famille dans mon appartement pour un mois sans que j'y sois , je suis sure elle a du installer quelque chose dans ma serrure de l'appartement mais je n'arrive pas à le voir


Non il n'y a rien ! surtout si, comme tu le dis tu as changé (ou fait changer) par quelqu'un de confiance le barillet de la porte.


> Crochetage ceci est impossible car j'ai changer deux fois la serrure en anti crochetage , les doubles de clé impossible non plus car elle n'a pas les nouvelles clé car j'ai changer au moins deux fois la serrure


Donc comment rentre-t-elle et, encore une fois, pourquoi as-tu la "certitude" qu'elle pénêtre ton logement ?


> je remarque ces choses là car je suis avec l'opérateur chez orange , sur l'application ma live si quelqu'un d'entre vous connaisse l'application
> 
> J'ai remarqué que hier à 13heur première connexion de mon pc à ma live box alors que j'était partie à midi de mon appartement


il suffit que l'ordinateur se réveille et tu as une connexion.


> Elle s'amuse à me localisé quand je ne suis pas à l'appartement je pense


si tu veux etre sur que ça ne soit pas le cas, il faut réinitaliser totalement ton iPhone/iPad, etc
Regarder ton compte iCloud et ses réglages, etc.


> Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour la coincer.... Merci de votre aide  bonne journée à vous


Déjà dit il y a quelques mois. Ajoute une caméra. Met une flaque d'eau derrière la porte, etc.

Maintenant, mon avis perso :
tu te fais des idées.


----------



## nicomarcos (19 Octobre 2021)

alexlande a dit:


> Je ne sais plus quoi faire pour la coincer.... Merci de votre aide


Tu restes à la maison et t'attends...


----------



## patlek (19 Octobre 2021)

Avec une carabine a la main.


----------

